# Canadians! Where are you buying raw?



## MaryLynn (Sep 8, 2012)

I have been looking into switching my two to a raw diet for a while, and from some of the resources on this site I have been able to come to a pretty good understanding of what it is that I need to do.

My only problem is I have absolutely no idea of how I should obtain affordable cuts, or items like beef hearts, kidneys/livers/lung. There are livers at my grocery store, but from the prices of grocery store foods in London, ON I assume that there must be a better option?

I have found lots of websites that have amazing prices-like chicken legs at .60 cents a pound, beef hearts at a 1 a pound, etc but none of them ship here.

Do you just approach local butcher shops or farms and ask them what they have to offer?

I grew up on a farm, my dad raises veal and SOME chickens, and we also hunt but if I told my dad I was going to feed raw meat to my dogs he will probably be very confused, critical, and likely reluctant to help. 

Him and my uncle never eat their portions of venison, so I might ask them for the old stuff that they clean out this winter...I'll just tell them that I eat it, since about 50% of the meat my husband and I eat a year is wild game they will likely believe that and not suspect I am feeding it to my dogs.

I don't want pre-made meals, I am a DIY type 

Any suggestions from places I can web order, or visit in Ontario-I would likely be willing to travel a couple of ours to pick up a large quantity for my chest freezer. 

I am hoping to make the switch in the new year, I don't want to rush myself of make it a stressful transition, and I want to be well supplied before I start.


----------



## ChantersMom (Aug 20, 2012)

I just google raw canine diet and something called "Bold Raw" came up...they are based out of Erin but looks like they have a bunch of retail stores all over SW ontario. Sorry I can't help you because I'm in Ottawa


----------



## Indiana (Sep 11, 2011)

RunChanter said:


> I just google raw canine diet and something called "Bold Raw" came up...they are based out of Erin but looks like they have a bunch of retail stores all over SW ontario. Sorry I can't help you because I'm in Ottawa


I can't help either because I'm on the other side of the country from you and also I buy pre-mixed raw from the Bone and Biscuit so I don't have to do all that work of adding the correct ratios of ingredients for a balanced diet. However, do you hunt? Because that would be a good way to get a whole deer or moose for your freezer. If not, I was listening to a long conversation yesterday at work (actually I was in the conversation but had nothing to add since I'm a vegetarian) about where to get meat and the guy was telling me he buys 4H beef and pork; you can choose organic and grass fed if that's what you like. You can also direct-buy half or quarter of a beef from a rancher or hobby farmer, and that would include lots of RMB's and all the cuts you like for yourself and your family too. I'll bet ranchers would have lots of organ meats for you too, as many people who buy beef don't want those included. Just some thoughts!


----------

